# Will not flash system [Solved...Windows 8 issue]



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Trying to get back to stock with stock images from google page. Have tried both and still hanging on writing system. MD5's match, everything will write except system. I'm not sure what else to do besides flash a custom recovery and try flashing a rom. Does anyone have any other ideas? Please HELP lol!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

How long are you waiting on writing system. Could take as much as 5-10 mins if I remember correctly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah it's been on longer than that

22 minutes and counting.........


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Has to be Windows 8......pulled out laptop and not a hickup. What a waste of 3 hours grrrr heads up if you're on windows 8 everyone


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that's lame. Oh and I changed the thread title to reflect it was solved and what your issue was.


----------

